# Upgrade 7700k?



## Filippo89

Hello everybody.
i currently have a 7700k at 4.8ghz on asus z270.
I would like to upgrade to an rx6800 GPU. if I also changed the cpu I would have a significant increase in performance by switching to a mobo b550 and ryzen 5600x?
thanks


----------



## geriatricpollywog

What games do you play and at what resolution?
Single player shooters and high resolution (4K) are less demanding on the CPU than simulators and low resolution(1920x1080).


----------



## clonxy

7700k is still strong. Ofcourse you would get a performance boost if u upgraded it to 5600x and 6800xt (I'm actually using 5600x right now and yes it is noticeably faster than my old 2600x but not by a lot). 

It isn't a significant improvement but if you actually looked to see what a 7700k and 5600x can do, you will see the difference. If you're not paying attention, you wouldn't notice it. Also, keep in mind that even with a 5600x you will need a new heatsink. The stock cooler is okay for everyday tasks and even okay for gaming, but if you want to use 100% of your cpu, then you need a new heatsink.


----------



## UltraMega

You can't get a new gpu right now so it's a moot point.


----------



## cstkl1

Filippo89 said:


> Hello everybody.
> i currently have a 7700k at 4.8ghz on asus z270.
> I would like to upgrade to an rx6800 GPU. if I also changed the cpu I would have a significant increase in performance by switching to a mobo b550 and ryzen 5600x?
> thanks


11900k ftw
nda 18th march


----------



## Filippo89

Thank you.
Now i have a 7700k whit enermax aio 240, 32gb 3200mhz, 512gb SSD m2, sapphire rx6800 nitro and 750watt psu. 
Play 1080p whit Flight simulator


----------



## Filippo89

cstkl1 said:


> 11900k ftw
> nda 18th march


Too expensive!


----------



## maltamonk

No point atm..the upgrade itch will not be satisfied no matter what you do unless you don't care about money.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

You might be fine. Little difference between 4c8t and 8c16t on a 9900k, which has equivalent IPC to a 7700K. A 2080ti is roughly equivalent to a 6800.



https://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Microsoft-Flight-Simulator-CPU-benchmarks.png


----------



## mouacyk

Depending on your specific motherboard model, there may exist a modded BIOS that will allow the 8700K to run. That will bring your CPU performance up to par and should be good for games for several more years.
Coffee Lake (i7-8700K) on Z270 : intel (reddit.com) 
Winraid forums is the best place to go for information, if interested.


----------

